# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  >  Οθονη IPhone 5S Καινουργια με προεγκατεστημενα

## korimpios

Οθονη IPhone 5S Καινουργια με προεγκατεστημενα το κεντρικο κουμπι και το ηχειο για τις κλησεις. Το χρωμα ειναι για το White-Silver μοντελο του 5S. Τιμη 20Ε.

----------

